# Can I leave Australia



## Croupier (May 16, 2017)

Hi 
I'm an NZ citizen that has been living in Australia for over 40 years.
I understand I should be classified as a protected SCV holder.
I checked my visa status in VEVO, it says I'm on a TY 444 which i believe is a temporary visa?
Has anyone had experience with this. Will i be denied exit?


----------



## gratefulfrank (Nov 25, 2017)

Hi, I have a friend who is in the same situation with you. Have you got your answer already?


----------



## Croupier (May 16, 2017)

Nope, been over a month and no reply from Peter Duttons office.
What about you?


----------



## Croupier (May 16, 2017)

Martuyr said:


> I want to live in A ustralia too


I want to live in Ukraine, I'll swap places with you.


----------



## Croupier (May 16, 2017)

So to answer my own question no problems leaving Australia, terrible time getting back as the reduced passenger caps made it near impossible.
Had some trouble checking in on my flight from ZRH to BNE via DXB, a checkin manager had to ring a special Australian immigration number and get a code from the agent to enter into the system so I could get my boarding pass.

I was never asked for supporting documents that I am usually resident in Australia but I had them just in case, things like rates notice, electricity bill, medicare card and bank statements ect.

Unvaccinated btw.


----------



## ecofinsolutions (8 mo ago)

Croupier said:


> Unvaccinated btw.


Why?


----------



## Croupier (May 16, 2017)

ecofinsolutions said:


> Why?


Because I have a healthy immune system that does it’s job better than any vaccine.


----------

